# Homemade PVC hive stand



## arthur (Apr 6, 2008)

I decided to try my hand at a homemade PVC hive stand. It is made from 2" PVC.

The legs go into tuna cans. Liquid soap goes into the tuna cans. To keep ants out.

The legs were cut to 14". With the three way part, it is about 18in tall.

So is this a good idea, or a terrible idea? I'm wondering how strong it is. I would have made a four corner table, except they don't sell a 3 way joint that can be used in corners at home depot (or anywhere?).
http://i1047.photobucket.com/albums/b477/bee_art/IMG00466.jpg

http://i1047.photobucket.com/albums/b477/bee_art/IMG00468.jpg


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Might even stop the beetles.....
Kingfisher


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

curious if it might blow over from the picture it looks kinda tall.


----------



## arthur (Apr 6, 2008)

The bottom board is about 19 inches above the ground. Is that too tall?


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

i would make sure you bury those legs a bit imho. It looks good, but PCV is light and slippery against wood. A heavy wind may even take the hive off. You could cut a board and screw it on each side of the hive, kind like stops....


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

The fitting you are looing for is a side outlet 90*

Here is a link to it

http://www.spearsmfg.com/prod_dimensions_spec/40-4-0210_0210_web.pdf

I think it will be a little bit wobbly. Try sitting on it and wiggling around just a little. Try to imagine your hive in the 200 pound range with some wind gust blowing on it or working the hive and moving it around. Would be a sad day to come out and see your new hive laying on the ground.

Looks good and hope it works out.

Just my thoughts

G3


----------



## arthur (Apr 6, 2008)

well, I could shorten the legs to increase stability. that would be easy.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

A suggestion and do not be affended.
You can use a 3/4" or 1" floor flange, 12" long threaded length of pipe, i/4" x ? theaded bolts.
I have put the hives up on old pallets using the above method.
easy to assemble and easy to brake dow,
The draw back is the initial cost of the floor flanges.
But, you will bet the stability and ant control done.
Good luck.
Ernie


----------



## arthur (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks for the suggestion, I may try that. I was in the fencing section, looking at the tubes they use for chain link fences. So this kind of goes along with what you are saying.

I think something to worry about with the PVC is the lack of friction, as mentioned above, and also the lack of contacting surface. Maybe I will glue some grit onto the lips of those tubes.

But in the meantime, I'm going to try and use my PVC invention. At least until I get something better. Carpenter ants were having a party in my hive.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Schedule 40 PVC in electrical department will be more rigid. Plastic does not last as long with sun exposure no matter what they put for UV protection, paint is a definite plus. It will never rot anyway. You could even keep something inside the pipe but I don't know what. Perhaps electronics for a hive webcam?


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> Might even stop the beetles.....
> Kingfisher


They can fly, right?


----------



## arthur (Apr 6, 2008)

BEES4U said:


> A suggestion and do not be affended.
> You can use a 3/4" or 1" floor flange, 12" long threaded length of pipe, i/4" x ? theaded bolts.
> I have put the hives up on old pallets using the above method.
> easy to assemble and easy to brake dow,
> ...


Threaded pipe and floor flanges are actually quite expensive. At Lowe's anyway. Just the pipe and flanges would probably run $50.


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

PVC will soften with hot weather, especially with weight on it, you can fill it with concreteopcorn:
Bob


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Locally, we have a commercial plastic pipe supplier that supplies 2" furniture grade PVC.
I bought some of their 2" PVC side outlet T's for a project two years ago.

Ernie


----------



## arthur (Apr 6, 2008)

I have been to both Home Depot and Lowe's and can't find side-outlet thingies in 2" PVC. Maybe a plumbing specialty store would have them.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

This is the item that you are asking about.
They cost $ 7.37 each.
They are called *Side outlet T*
http://www.plumbingsupply.com/pvc.html#so90
Ernie


----------



## arthur (Apr 6, 2008)

The joint I bought was $1.50 per. So the side-outlet T at that price would start to make this cost prohibitive.

I do like the concrete idea, however. I might try that.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Two and a half years ago I went through the some of the same PVC thoughts, including the idea of using cement...

I have learned that concrete blocks are really nice. Or at least they're nice and easy. Like many newbies I pampered my first hives. 

I liked the Mars Lander look. 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showpost.php?p=476209&postcount=1


----------



## arthur (Apr 6, 2008)

I would be happy with cement blocks. But I had carpenter ants raiding my brood.


----------



## arthur (Apr 6, 2008)

I cut it down so that it is only 1 foot tall. To increase stability.

http://s1047.photobucket.com/albums/b477/bee_art/?action=view&current=beehive_PVC_stand.jpg


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

looks real nice the only thing I would worry about is when you have two deeps and four suppers on how stable it might be. out side of that great work.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Too much trouble and it would blow away here. A couple of landscape timbers makes a stand for 3 hives, no cutting or fitting.


----------



## arthur (Apr 6, 2008)

How do you deal with ants? Do you treat chemically? Or are your hives strone enough to repel them?


----------



## duck_nutt (Apr 27, 2010)

good looking for stand for your set-up.

you could run some screws thru the bottom board that just extended down into the pvc openings to prevent 'sliding' is the wind blows there, but it 
looks like it's pretty well concealed from high winds...

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## pbuhler (May 31, 2009)

Take a look at this video. It has an idea that might work for you. A bag of Quickrete is around $13-14. I like your ingenuity, but T-Ys are expensive. I don't have an ant problem.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niQQfPoiEmw


----------

